
China claims quantum leap with machine a million times greater than Google’s - kristianpaul
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3101219/china-claims-quantum-leap-machine-declared-million-times-greater
======
kristianpaul
A Chinese physicist claimed to have built a quantum computer that would leave
Western competitors in the dust, but he and his team said they needed to
“further verify” the claim

